# Dumb Move, Got Lucky



## VA-Sawyer (Jan 21, 2010)

Trimming a 3ft long broken stub about 3 or 4 inches in diameter up in a pine tree. Was about 30 ft up and almost over the roof of a new screen porch. My plan was to just give it a quick push away from the porch with my right hand as I finished the cut with the 200T. Not real sure what happened yet, but my right hand somehow made contact with the bottom of the bar/chain as I went to slap the falling chunk of wood. Had already released the trigger at the end of the cut so the chain was slowed down a lot at the time of contact. The chain tore a dime sized hole in the third finger of my climbing glove, but didn't cut skin. It felt like my finger had been smacked with a hammer for a while. I just hung in my saddle for a while and kept counting fingers as I just knew I had to be hurt worse than a torn glove. Turned out I was VERY lucky.
Lesson learned... Take the time to tie it off anything that might fall in the wrong place. It can then be handled after the chainsaw is safe!
VA


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting. All too often accidents are predictable and avoidable. Rushing the work ends up costing more. I am really glad you only lost a glove and not the finger.


----------



## lawrencetreeman (Jan 22, 2010)

I did same thing a several years back. Was going to catch limb and toss it clear. When I cut it some how saw jumped and landed on top of my forearm. I stop look at cut in my arm knew nothing major was hit finish that halve of the tree climb down clean it up and put a wrap on it, then went back up to finish the job before going to ER. Pays to take extra time to do it right. The way we know it should be. Short cuts can come back and hurt us.

Amazing how fast the ER will get you in when you tell them you were cut by a Chain Saw. Must have been 15 people waiting to be seen before I walked in.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jan 22, 2010)

Part of the reason I posted this thread is because I couldn't see any problem with my plan to push the falling chunk of wood. It is something I have done many times in the past. I tend to be paranoid about anything that I think could be dangerous. Thirty years of aviation will do that to you. Even when I tried to recreate the action, ( saw not running )my had did not get close to the saw. None of that matters, as in fact, contact happened and I was lucky in the results. Not something I'm willing to temp fate on again, so I will change my methods towards something safer. And slower.


----------



## outonalimbts (Jan 22, 2010)

*Same thing happend to me a few years back*

However, i had the branch tied off, I had the thought that my saw could be getting close to the rope and I reached around to move the rope...Oops!

I severed my left finger, my glove saved that finger, but the doctor said, I may not feel it again... its been 12 years now, I feel it fine, but I was lucky...

I look now before reaching. 

Good thing it was your glove...

Be careful out there its dangerous!

:chainsawguy:

Some people are like a Slinky ... 
Not really good for anything, but you still can't help but smile when you
shove them down the stairs.


----------



## murphy4trees (Jan 22, 2010)

ANSI guidelines... keep two hands on the saw while operating aloft..

Not that I follow the rule all the time, but you can see why its there...

Hey wrap the thumbs too.. tough to cut a finger off when both hands are on the saw... Seriously though.. snap cuts are big time savers when you don't want to tie it off.. put the saw away and use two hands on the piece.. Or put the saw away and finish with a handsaw... 


I was talking to a contract climber that just finished his Ph D in work safety... Told me he one handed a saw 17 times in 2009.. Lots of ways to work around one handing when you get good...

Also thank God for the glove... Saved you a serious hand injury.. I've been there.. I think there is a tendency when the chain is just barely spinning for the glove to catch and throw the hand away from the bar... with a jerking motion..

Glad you're OK and thanks for sharing..


----------



## GNAR13 (Jan 23, 2010)

lawrencetreeman said:


> Amazing how fast the ER will get you in when you tell them you were cut by a Chain Saw. Must have been 15 people waiting to be seen before I walked in.



Unless you live around here. when my dad cut his leg they made him sit in the waiting room with his foot in a bucket cuz he was bleeding on the floor


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 23, 2010)

VA-Sawyer said:


> Part of the reason I posted this thread is because I couldn't see any problem with my plan to push the falling chunk of wood. It is something I have done many times in the past. I tend to be paranoid about anything that I think could be dangerous. Thirty years of aviation will do that to you. Even when I tried to recreate the action, ( saw not running )my had did not get close to the saw. None of that matters, as in fact, contact happened and I was lucky in the results. Not something I'm willing to temp fate on again, so I will change my methods towards something safer. And slower.



That's the most important thing to learn, "I couldn't see any problem with my plan". Been there, done that. If we live long enough to share these little screw ups, we've done well. Thanks for sharing, that's the type thing we all will do. 

I know newbee's and home owners come to sites like this trying to DIY, and we love to help. But, there's no way we can throw in the experience with the advice. In another thread someone said don't do it unless your 100% sure. Well, if you're a newbee, 100% sure of what? My replay was something like. "So, what if you're 100% sure, but only 50% right.". Most tree guys have nicks and cuts, we live with them. Just think if Harry Homeowner had of knocked half a finger off hanging on the side of his ladder? Best advice to DIY'ers is let us pro's take the nicks and cuts.

Thanks again for sharing, Joe.


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 23, 2010)

rarefish383 said:


> That's the most important thing to learn, "I couldn't see any problem with my plan". Been there, done that. If we live long enough to share these little screw ups, we've done well. Thanks for sharing, that's the type thing we all will do.
> 
> I know newbee's and home owners come to sites like this trying to DIY, and we love to help. But, there's no way we can throw in the experience with the advice. In another thread someone said don't do it unless your 100% sure. Well, if you're a newbee, 100% sure of what? My replay was something like. "So, what if you're 100% sure, but only 50% right.". Most tree guys have nicks and cuts, we live with them. Just think if Harry Homeowner had of knocked half a finger off hanging on the side of his ladder? Best advice to DIY'ers is let us pro's take the nicks and cuts.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing, Joe.



Damnit rarefish are you stalking me?!?!?!

Once again I am forced to agree with rarefish. It is indeed true that we cannot explain to Joe Average exactly how dangerous our trade really is. I suggest to any HO or weekend firewood cutter if you have ANY doubt about a job, call a pro. I quote for free and there are many others who do the same. I would rather show you how to be safe than read about you in the obituaries.


----------



## lawrencetreeman (Jan 23, 2010)

It must have been 10-12 years ago that after the home owner cut himself then a neighbor trying to help out cut himself that they called the Tree service I was working for to come and remove the tree. Luckily neither was hurt really bad.

Oh my boss was telling me the story on the way to the job, Then when we arrive I realized that it was my wife(at the time) cousin. Boy it was hard to keep comments to myself.

Yes estimates are free. Please home owners call a professional first.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jan 23, 2010)

"Best advice to DIY'ers is let us pro's take the nicks and cuts."

You can call me a pro chicken if you want. I'm in my third year of climbing and 30something year of running chainsaws. That was the closest I have ever come to having a running saw draw blood. I work very hard to analyze my plan of attack for any signs of trouble. Over the years it has worked pretty well, but this time things didn't go as planned and it really ticked me off. 

Note: I have been bit once or twice while sharpening with a file, but I don't do that on running saws. 

VA


----------



## murphy4trees (Jan 25, 2010)

learnig from mistakes is a crucial ability in this industry..

Any time something goes wrong or even if not exactly wrong, just unplanned, I take my time and re-think everything until I understand what happenned... I had one spar go 45º from the lay ... took 146 pictures of the stump...

Learning from other peoples mistakes is a great plus... details matter here... A LOT!

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 25, 2010)

In all my years of running a chainsaw, I have only nicked myself once.

I did it pretty much the way you did: I was sloppy with the saw control while pushing a branch. No gloves, with only minor cut, but it still felt like my hand had been whacked rather than cut. 

Yep. I checked to see that all the fingers were there.


----------



## mjellison (Jan 26, 2010)

I try to read posts on this thread often in an effort to keep myself in one piece. Thanks


----------

